# Exo Terra Question



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi all! New to the forum and have a silly question. I am having the hardest time finding a place to buy the Exo Terra terrariums. Locally I can only find kits or Zoo Med, online I can't find a place that ships the 18x18x18. Any help would be fabulous as I need two asap. We took in 6 D. leucomelas in May knowing there was one female, looks like there's two! They're breeding nicely (prolific little buggers!) but I want to separate them to avoid any issues. Thanks for any help!

Lori


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I believe Josh's frogs can ship them - LINK


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the link! Looks like the shipping won't be too bad either.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I can't speak highly enough about the exo terra terrariums (I've got around 40). Great choice!


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

PM has been sent


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

A good friend of mine recommended the exo's over the zoo meds and his opinion is gold to me. I do have a 12x12x18 zoo med (been in the box for 2 years!) that I am thinking about setting up for a pair of D. auratus. And to think these frogs were a present for my husband and now I'm addicted!


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Zack! you have pics posted of your setups? 40 exos has gotta look impressive. I have 4 on one stand and that takes up 6 feet I can only imagine what 40 must look like. Are they all the same size?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

They are mostly 18x18x24, with some 18x18x18, and a few 24x18x24. I'm actually planning a rack change that will replace about half of the 18x18x24 with 24x18x24s. Here's some pics of the gecko rack, and part of the frog wall:


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

WOW! That's impressive! What kind of geckos do you have in there?


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Holy %$&*&%(*^)(&! When I die that's where I want to go......lol
Is that black contact on the fronts? mind giving me a link?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It is black contact paper - I get it from a local hardware store.

The geckos I work with:

Rhacodactylus chahoua
Rhacodactylus auriculatus
Uroplatus lineatus
Uroplatus sikorae sameti
Uroplatus pietschmanni
Uroplatus phantasticus
Uroplatus ebanui

some pics of them (copyrights from a friend who is a much better photographer than I am, lol):



































































I'm hoping to add some cb Uroplatus fimbriatus and U. henkeli soon.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Zach, that is quite a nice collection! We had a U. henkeli years ago and it was awesome. Maybe one day I'll get another but right now the darts and leopard geckos (and a few snakes) have my full attention


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Gorgeous geckos Zach!!!

I got my big exo's from petsolutions.com, with the stands for some of them! Good luck 



Alex


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Alex I just got my last 2 from there also.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow that's a lot of Exo-Terras. Let me know before you go buy anymore, I'm gonna go buy stock in Hagen and get rich lol.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

KLMReptiles - I just ordered mine from LLLReptile. They come with free light hood fixtures. Only thing compared to petsolutions is LLL charges shipping and petsolutions is free. Heres my breakdown...

LLL Reptile
3 - 12x12x18 Exo Terras with free hoods $149.98 + $70 S&H = $219.98

Pet Solutions
3 - 12x12x18 Exo Terras $179.97
Still have to buy light hoods from LLL 3x $16.99 + $15 S&H = $65.97
$245.96

Its better to pay the expensive shipping and handling and get the free hoods.

I did these numbers off the top of my head from what i remember the other day, may be a dollar or two off at the most.

Hope this helps.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

zBrinks... I got a question for you about Exo Terra's I got one but my FF (hydei) manage to crawl out the cracks between where the doors meet the side panels of glass and where the 2 doors meet...

is there a special kind of voodoo spell you do to keep the little suckers from escaping???


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

chris92486 - I get loads of stuff from LLL but they won't ship the 18x18x18  Seems like a lot of vendors stop shipping at that size. It's so frustrating, I want to start my set ups now! (I'm so impatient)


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 9, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about Exo Terra enclosures is that the screen top sucks. The plastic cross bar really interferes with heat lamps and pendant lights, which is not a problem with Darts, but for basking animals, it is a problem.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

After making some calls I managed to pick up 2 exo terra kits for less than I could get just the terrariums. I'm a pretty happy camper! Picked up some GS, silicone and a few odds and ends to get started. Looks like I've got next week planned


----------

